# sportfisherman with 4 350 outboards



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

anyone see the big sportfishing boat with 4 outboards behind ajs in destin its like a 50 ft full sized giant tower desil type boat never seen anything like it


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

weedline said:


> anyone see the big sportfishing boat with 4 outboards behind ajs in destin its like a 50 ft full sized giant tower desil type boat never seen anything like it


Yep, was fishing the docks tonight and he rolled by. Helluva boat.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you're talking about the blue one, it was at the Blue Angels show. Sexy boat but stupid as hell with the outboards.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah they're total douchebags too... almost crashed in to a few boats at crab island last month, because (no shocker here) it's underpowered as hell and a pain in the nuts to drive... 

Dumbest design ever.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> Yeah they're total douchebags too... almost crashed in to a few boats at crab island last month, because (no shocker here) it's underpowered as hell and a pain in the nuts to drive...
> 
> Dumbest design ever.


It looks unfinished as well. No riggers, very little rod holders, unfinished tower, very basic looking. Guess it's just a party barged. We rode by them on the way out and they was spending all their time trying to get the radio to work. Kept cutting in and out.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

They probably ran out of money when building it... it's a lot cheaper to put $150k in outboards on it than it is to put $600k in diesels in it.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Here she is. Can't for the life of me figure out why they'd go with 4 350's instead of diesels unless it's because of maintenance???


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

really limits the fishing area


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I could still pay off all my debts and mortgage with the money tied up in it....so they suck


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe he likes to fish shallow water flats and with the outboards all he has to do is trim'em up and go for it. 

The next thing is finding a trolling motor with a long enough shaft.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Only way that thing could be more lame is if Woody Woods was the captain...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That thing is just a bigger version of those pontoon boats with the big trolling motors on the back. Stupid.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

John B. said:


> Only way that thing could be more lame is if Woody Woods was the captain...


that is funny!


----------



## Gotfw (May 10, 2013)

*4 350's*

It looks like a recovery from fire or sinking. It is an express configuration and strange looking. Those small props canot give the control of 22 inch props.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> It is an express configuration and strange looking


Looks "flybridgeish" to me.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Looks "flybridgeish" to me.


Definitely an enclosed Salon with a flybridge. Lol


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

600 k for diesels WTF!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Papa must have made some good investments


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

floorman1 said:


> 600 k for diesels WTF!!


Gotta pay to play.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Gotta pay to play.


Outboards installed to hide the name of the boat out of shame.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Outboards installed to hide the name of the boat out of shame.


Now that's funny.


----------



## chadyak (Dec 26, 2013)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Maybe he likes to fish shallow water flats and with the outboards all he has to do is trim'em up and go for it.
> 
> The next thing is finding a trolling motor with a long enough shaft.


:laughing::yes:


----------



## ABC (Apr 20, 2008)

bullboxer said:


> that is funny!


amen


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe they put a hot tub in the engine room


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

ul412al said:


> Maybe they put a hot tub in the engine room


Well, in that case.... I'm all for it. Haha


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Outboards installed to hide the name of the boat out of shame.


The boat name is

Woody Wood's Pecker

I think....


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Just wow. I would not put that kind of money in that, just to still under powered. JMO


----------



## Gotfw (May 10, 2013)

*Express*

By express I meant a cabin open to the cockpit. We saw it at Harbor Docks a couple of times and it had eisenglass to enclose the cabin.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Put 3 trolling motors on the front and use it as a flats boat?


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

I would have put 3 seven marine 635's on back, if your going with outboards go big


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I hope this helps. 
Whyme


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hell he could have trimmed them up and got a little further on the bank, looks like he only had another foot or so to go


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

John B. said:


> They probably ran out of money when building it... it's a lot cheaper to put $150k in outboards on it than it is to put $600k in diesels in it.


$600K??
Hey, I got a couple of diesels I'll let you have for pennies on the dollar...I'll even throw in the boat for free.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks pretty half-ass done. i could see a couple of outboards on maybe a 28 Bertram since with inboards they're such a pita to work on, but that just looks dumb and it surely can't perform very well.


----------

